
Making TRust-DNS faster than BIND9 - bluejekyll
https://bluejekyll.github.io/blog/rust/2017/12/29/making-trust-dns-fast.html
======
nerdponx
This is a cool post; I learned a lot about Rust and a little about DNS. I was
surprised however to find that the author did not actually check the BIND9
implementation to look for any algorithmic improvements that they could port
to their own code.

